# Αϊ-Λίας



## skimmedlatex

Μεταφράζω στα τσέχικα το διήγημα Γέροι ανθρώποι του Γιάννη Παλάβου (από την συλλογή Το Αστείο).
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την σχέση μεταξύ του τοπικού ονόματος "Αϊ-Λίας" και του Αγίου Ηλίου, ή απλά για την ακριβή σημασία του "Αϊ-Λίας".
Το όνομα βρίσκεται στην επόμενη φράση:
"Βγήκαμε απ' το χωριό, ανεβήκαμε στον Αϊ-Λια."
Ευχαριστώ για κάθε απάντηση!


----------



## Acestor

It's Αϊ-Λιας ("Λιας" is pronounced as one word, therefore it's spelled without an accent). And it stands for Άγιος Ηλίας > Saint Elias or Elijah. Svatý Eliáš in Czech.


----------



## Perseas

skimmedlatex said:


> Αγίου Ηλίου


"(τοῦ) Ἠλίου is the genitive in Ancient Greek, in Modern "(του) Ηλία".
Also, although "Άι-Λιας" is used as a name for (mountain) chapels (or villages) , "Άγιος Ηλίας" is very rare, we mainly refer to "Προφήτης Ηλίας".


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> "(τοῦ) Ἠλίου is the genitive in Ancient Greek, in Modern "(του) Ηλία".
> Also, although "Άι-Λιας" is used as a name for (mountain) chapels (or villages) , "Άγιος Ηλίας" is very rare, we mainly refer to "Προφήτης Ηλίας".


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διόρθωση και την εξήγηση. Πάντως είμαι μπερδεμένη γιατί στο διήγημα "ανεβήκανε στον Αϊ-Λια" όπως έγραψα, αλλά "πιάσανε ένα παγκάκι στο χείλος του λόφου." Λοίπον, ανεβήκανε σε ένα εκκλησάκι ή μείνανε κάτω από τον λόφο;


----------



## skimmedlatex

Acestor said:


> It's Αϊ-Λιας ("Λιας" is pronounced as one word, therefore it's spelled without an accent). And it stands for Άγιος Ηλίας > Saint Elias or Elijah. Svatý Eliáš in Czech.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αποσαφήνιση προφοράς!


----------



## skimmedlatex

skimmedlatex said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διόρθωση και την εξήγηση. Πάντως είμαι μπερδεμένη γιατί στο διήγημα "ανεβήκανε στον Αϊ-Λια" όπως έγραψα, αλλά "πιάσανε ένα παγκάκι στο χείλος του λόφου." Λοίπον, ανεβήκανε σε ένα εκκλησάκι ή μείνανε κάτω από τον λόφο;
> (Πολύ συχνά λέγονται έτσι τα εκκλησάκια στους λόφους; Βρήκα στο ίντερνετ και ένα που είναι σε ένα κάμπο.)


----------



## Perseas

skimmedlatex said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διόρθωση και την εξήγηση. Πάντως είμαι μπερδεμένη γιατί στο διήγημα "ανεβήκανε στον Αϊ-Λια" όπως έγραψα, αλλά "πιάσανε ένα παγκάκι στο χείλος του λόφου." Λοίπον, ανεβήκανε σε ένα εκκλησάκι ή μείνανε κάτω από τον λόφο;


"χείλος του λόφου" δεν σημαίνει "κάτω από τον λόφο". Καθώς ανέβαιναν στον Αϊ-Λια, σταμάτησαν σε ένα παγκάκι που βρισκόταν στο "χείλος του λόφου", δηλαδή από κάτω ήταν γκρεμός.



skimmedlatex said:


> (Πολύ συχνά λέγονται έτσι τα εκκλησάκια στους λόφους; Βρήκα στο ίντερνετ και ένα που είναι σε ένα κάμπο.)


Συνήθως βρίσκονται ψηλά σε λόφους.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> "χείλος του λόφου" δεν σημαίνει "κάτω από τον λόφο". Καθώς ανέβαιναν στον Αϊ-Λια, σταμάτησαν σε ένα παγκάκι που βρισκόταν στο "χείλος του λόφου", δηλαδή από κάτω ήταν γκρεμός.
> 
> 
> Συνήθως βρίσκονται ψηλά σε λόφους.



Αχ, ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη, έκανα λάθος με το χείλος, ναι.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> It's Αϊ-Λιας ("Λιας" is pronounced as one word, therefore it's spelled without an accent). And it stands for Άγιος Ηλίας > Saint Elias or Elijah. Svatý Eliáš in Czech.


Sorry to be a bit dim here. Can I double check that Αϊ-Λιας, as a place or church can be pronounced exactly as written.  Does that apply to similar places with the abbreviated Άγιος such as Αϊ-Βασίλης? Thanks!


----------



## dmtrs

_Αϊ-_ or _Αη_ (Bασίλης, Λιας, Νικόλας...) or _άει _(as in _άει χάσου_) are pronounced as _i-_ in '_i-phone'_ (or as '_eye_').


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks dmtrs.  The alt spellings are helpful - especially the last one.


----------



## dmtrs

dmtrs said:


> _Αϊ-_ or _Αη_ (Bασίλης, Λιας, Νικόλας...) are pronounced as _i-_ in '_i-phone'_ (or as '_eye_').



Forgot to write that these words are not stressed in oral speech, as they are pronounced together with the saint's name that follows, as if they were one word. The accent is on the stressed syllable of the saint's name.


----------

